# Loved Villas @Polo Towers/Restaurant.com



## jules54 (Feb 13, 2006)

Stayed at this resort over the superbowl weekend. Great location!!! Good front desk help. Stayed in a full one-bedroom. Good sized very cosmopolitan decor. Showing a little wear, mostly just needed a good carpet floorrboard cleaning. Did I mention great location  
Also bought some certs. from www.restaurant.com most of the dining spots where in the Alladin desert passage. Very nice places, saved a ton of money. New discount code is 49716. 50% off cert. prices until 2/14. I get about two e-mails a week from them. Buy certs. whenever I travel to large cities. I got my last ones with a 60% off code. 
Also bought one at the Carriage House rest. it is right behind the Polo Towers. More like a very fancy sports bar, food was great everywhere we dined.


----------



## omaha10 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Certs?*

I've always been a little leery about using a certificate from Resturants.com.  What's your experience with using certs?  Is there a lot of "what is this?" or are they truly easy to use?

Thanks,


----------



## bigeyes1 (Feb 13, 2006)

An additiona to omaha10's questions:  Which restaurants did you use in Las Vegas? We're going to Vegas in July and I've redeemed my Megacerts for several restaurants there.  

TIA~


----------



## jfbookers (Feb 14, 2006)

*Call ahead*

We use Restaurant.com certs. locally often and often when we travel. Have one for a Brazilian steakhouse in LV next week and two in Reno. Have used 100 of them and only had 1 problem. The restaurant had changed hands and they no longer honored the cert. Should have called first. Even then Restaurant.com allowed us to exchange the cert. for another restaurant. I suggest buying a Mega cert. while discounted with a code. You can them use the Mega cert. when you want. Most are a real value.


----------



## jules54 (Feb 14, 2006)

Omaha 10
First are you really from Omaha, NE. or does your username have another sign.
The certs. from Restaurant.com are so great. I always buy more then I can use. Wait until the 60% discount is active. That means you get a 25.00 cert. that is 10.00 for 4.00.
You have to read the fine print before you buy the certs. from each restaurant. Sometimes they black out weekends or you have to spend a certain amount or they automatically charge 18% tip to bill. They are still such a deal.
You present the cert. before you order. I have never had a place that had not seen one before, although with the change of help I can easily see that happening. They just go to the manager and they tell them what to do. It really is just like cash.


----------



## jules54 (Feb 14, 2006)

Trish,
The restaurants were Joey Bistro(carriage house)
Commander's Palace(Alladin desert passage)
Oyster Bay Seafood (Aladdin  desert passage)
Tremezzo(Aladdin Casino second floor above the casino)
Anything with the address of 3663 S. Las Vegas Blvd. is Aladdin.
I had to call Tremezzo because it was not in the desert passage and ask them exactly where they were located. Their hostess responded in the Aladdin Hotel and Casino. My response was WHERE in the Aladdin  
One night we ate downtown at a prime rib special that was 7.99 per person and still spent more money then when we used the certs at the really fine places.
I specifically put in the Zip code and choose within less then 1 mile from our Polo Towers timeshare. Still many places to choose from.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't have dining certs for any of these restaurants.  Hmmm.  Maybe I should look again. 

Thanks so much~


----------



## omaha10 (Feb 14, 2006)

*I'm sold on certs.*

Jules:

Thanks for the great info.  Next time I'm on vacation, I'll give the certificate idea a try.  Thanks for helping out a fellow husker.


----------



## ReadyToGo (Feb 17, 2006)

*New to Vegas*

I've never been to Las Vegas as an adult(I'm just about 50, so that means that I haven't been there in over 30 years), but I will be there *next month*!!! And I will be staying at a Polo Towers suite for a week!!!  I picked the resort for it's location and for the convenience of staying in a condo.  Don't expect to do much gambling; looking forward to just looking around(what I do best ).

Now, I'm all for saving money and need to look into these certs(?).  I will be traveling with my family.  There are five of us.  So, where should I eat?  We really splurged on this trip and now find ourselves on a budget when it comes to food.

It'll be great!!!!


----------



## ReadyToGo (Feb 17, 2006)

*New to Vegas*

oops.  don't mind me.


----------



## calgal (Feb 17, 2006)

I went onto restaurants.com and didn'y see anything about discount certficates. What do I need to do to buy some?
Aha, now I see that it's restaurant.com. Went on there and saw I could save $15 ($25 cert for 10). but didn't find any 50 or 60% off deals.Do I need to register and wait for email offers?


----------



## JUDIE25 (Feb 17, 2006)

We used a cert from Restaurant.com when we were in Hutchinson Island, FL last spring.  It was for a barbecue restaurant that was on the edge of nowhere.  The place was a dump and the clientele "interesting".  However, the food was great and plentiful.  The whole dinner cost us:

$25.00 gift certificate ($10 cost)+$3.00 cash=$13.00 (that included the tip).


----------

